# Ainley or Deerskin



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ive been shopping around for a three hole dog box. Im familar with the Ainly, seems to be well constructed and should be with a $3500.00 price tag. Ive ask Deerskin for a quote but havent heard back from them yet . The two boxes look really simular in design. I would like to get some opinions on the two boxes or any other boxes of like design. Thanks


----------



## Linda Noga (Oct 8, 2003)

*Ainley vs Deerskin*

Both build similar boxes, a lot has to do with the options you choose.
I'm of the opinion location has a lot to do with which of these you go with,
I'd have more trouble having work/repairs done to the Ainley. Deerskin isn't but a couple of hours away. 

Linda


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a 3 hole Deerskin box.....and I love it! Superior quality, craftsmanship and customer service. The only downside is their turnaround time. Popularity increases demand. Be prepared to wait. :wink:

FYI: You will find pricing to be comparable to Ainley.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a 3 hole Deerskin that I bought used. The fan don't work and it's heavier than I expected but it is built well and will out last me for sure. I did have a hard time getting quotes from them when I contacted them about building me a box on my design. But they were always very nice.


----------



## Rem870Express (Mar 28, 2004)

I have seen Roxies box and it is sweeeeeeeeeet! You ought to check out the one that Mark Copeland has for sale in the Classifieds section of this website. It is a three hole Deerskin and it is only a few months old. Best part of it is that there would be no waiting period for them to build it as is customary it seems with this type of product. Write a check and its yours!!!


----------

